# Favorite Finish



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

Here we go

Being a Fender Guy, 

Mary Kaye-ish









Jerry Donahue-ish


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm a Fender guy too but I wish their finishes were a little more modern, I really like the Mary Kay though, butterscotch blondes, and arctic whites. 

I'm pretty partial to flamed or quilted maple tops done with dyes and especially like the Warmoth T style bodies done this way. I wish Fender would put out a series done this way without worrying about the purists getting upset. I'm not big on solids unless lots of grain is showing through and yours are beauties. I really like the blue strat


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

I like the pastel colours of Fenders. They seem to fit well with the roundness of the shape. Kind of gentle looking. Though I enjoy figure wood too, and I must admit those Warmoth bodies really pull it off well. I wish these were mine :frown:

No one else like to share? :wave:


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I really like plaintop LPs - especially in Iced Tea... or honeyburst. I like sunburst strats too & natural Teles. But black works


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

Shiny black guitars and basses do it for me. Kind of like an expensive grand piano with a super-shiny black finish.:smile:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I like guitars with flame maple and quilted maple caps.... :wave:

Especially when they are stained a nice RICH...color and yeah...have binding...


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Both look quite nice, but I'm not a big fan of gold coloured hardware on any guitar


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have no real preference for electrics-my 3 main guitars are black, cherry sunburst (Fender) and tobacco sunburst (or is it antique?)-but if the guitar has nice wood I say--let's see it.

Unfortunately on my bass they put the nicer looking wood on the back, not the top.


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

Need Pics







:frown:


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

I can't post because I don't own one in a color I really like.
The top two are okay but not what I'm really after I not huge on the last one.

And believe it or not that Cort in the middle is as good a player as the blue tele.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Cort makes some pretty good jazz bass and guitars.

As for the finish...A dark burst or all black.


----------



## MarkO (Nov 20, 2007)

I've got two finishes I like, vintage cream, you know that banana pudding color? And If it's a nice piece of wood like korina or a nice piece of walnut, then I say just clear it. Heres a link to the vintage cream I am talking aboot. http://reranch.com/gallery/vcstrat.htm


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

MarkO said:


> I've got two finishes I like, vintage cream, you know that banana pudding color? And If it's a nice piece of wood like korina or a nice piece of walnut, then I say just clear it. Heres a link to the vintage cream I am talking aboot. http://reranch.com/gallery/vcstrat.htm


Yeah, I'd go for that.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Ignore, weird double post problem.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

that mary kay sure looks nice
im a fan of the dirty old sunburst


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Black with tortoise shell pickguard and a painted matching headstock.

Kinda like this w\black pickups and painted headstock.

It looks better on a P Bass.


----------



## MarkO (Nov 20, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> Ignore, weird double post problem.


Oh okay... i just thought you were really excited about that colour. Haha.


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

Black and tortoise is a great combo! always looks nice.

Since you used that picture, I'll just add that....











Out of Anderson, Suhr, and Tyler, Tyler has the oddest headstock.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

kous said:


> Black and tortoise is a great combo! always looks nice.
> 
> Since you used that picture, I'll just add that....
> 
> ...


Are Tyler guitars in the same class as Anderson and Suhr??

I hate their headstock.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

skydigger said:


> Are Tyler guitars in the same class as Anderson and Suhr??
> 
> I hate their headstock.


Yes they are, I don't like the look of the peghead though either.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not fussy about the headstocks on Andersons and Suhrs either.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

ok, I'll play for $hits and giggles :

I like 3 tone bursts like this : (not mine, that's the andy summers t, way tooo pricey !! sticker shock is massive !!)








[/IMG]

but also love the simple 2tone on my guitar clinic custom build one piece body 59 transition strat !








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

There's a lot of finishes I do like and only a few I don't. Right now I'm liking sunbursts. One day I'd love to have an aged white LP Custom though.

Ones I don't like: Clown-bursts, silver-bursts, most quilt-tops.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ssdeluxe, that's one of the nicest non-maple/non-koa finishes I've ever seen--it would have been a crime to cover that Strat up with a solid colour.

In my world all solid colour finishes have ugly wood.
But remember--a nice grain doesn't guarantee a good sound.
Ugly wood can sound great too.


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

The neck on that strat is purty.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay. I really don't like red guitars, especially my ketchup red parts-Strat. Eventually I'll replace or refinish the body, but it was dirt cheap used axe and I've modded everything but the body so far.

My Tele Thinline is a translucent red which shows the wood grain nicely and is a good player so I don't mind. It's kinda like the colour of your car, you don't notice or care when you're hurtling down the highway.

The Epi Dot is reddish/burgundy cherry with black binding and hardware. I'd rather something else, but what the heck, it was a cheap factory second and a good player.

The Godin LG is a tobacco sunburst with only the slightest hint of red and I love it.

In a perfect world I prefer the tobacco sunburst, and translucent greens and browns, sorta smallmouth bass colours. Faling those, clear "natural" finish. I like to see wood. Anything but ketchup red.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm still a sunburst fan


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

thank you for the kind comments telenator and zontar !

Jason Brown and MIke Spicer put this custom strat together for me back in the gtr clinic hayday, I think this one was finally finished in 95 or 96. Mike really nails the vintage 2tone!....sadly though, you can't find the "old nitro" anymore....not a major deal, but apparetly the newer nitro has more plasicisers or something to that affect.... just thought I'd mention the builders. thanks


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

For me, its quilted maple, or a really nice maple flame. Once saw a cool Gibson LP Elegant on ebay that filled me with lust...it had a flame maple top with a root beer/gold top finish (looked either root beer or gold top depending on the angle you were looking at it).
I luv lots of bling on a guitar....lots of binding, abalone inlays, all that tacky stuff!
For something I could actually cost-justify, this one comes pretty close:


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

White blonde maple on Teles. My Strat is black. It works for Strats.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I like to see the wood underneath - but not too partial to those insanely figured flamey 10 / AAAA tops on PRS and Gibson guitars - too flash. 
Natural, 2-tone sunburst, maybe trans blonde maple/ash/mahogany for me please.
Spruce on acoustics - although I saw a spruce top tele on 12thfret's site a while back that looked great.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I like brown guitars... all tung oiled for me


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I like wood too. I love the look of mahogany on electrics.

On the subject of finishes, the Yamaha site says the finish on the acoustic I'm repairing is natural gloss. What does this mean?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Edutainment said:


> I like wood too. I love the look of mahogany on electrics.
> 
> On the subject of finishes, the Yamaha site says the finish on the acoustic I'm repairing is natural gloss. What does this mean?


"Natural Gloss" simply means clear gloss.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh right lol. I was thinking in terms of nitrocellulose or w/e, like what they finished it with.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I like orangeburst or tobacco burst on LP style guitars and see through blonde finishes on tele's. Here are my #1 and 2 electrics:


----------



## natelp (Mar 21, 2008)

Scottone said:


>


I really like this one.

I have to put in a vote for the ebony quilted maple on my Epi LP.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

There's something about Trans-blue that really appeals to me, especially with chrome hardware


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*My $.02 worth*

I like almost any finish if the guitar attached to it plays and sounds good, but I must confess to a passion for Tobacco burst and natural wood finishes


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

Silverburst on a Les Paul Custom is definitely one of my favorite finishes, as is Classic White on an SG Standard (wish I still had the latter).

As far as non-Gibsons, here's one of my favorite "finishes"


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Cross...Love that quilt top PRS,ties in nicely with the mahogany.Mine
was a quilt top with a honey amber color and of course the neck birds are great too!

Being an artsy fartsy kind of guy I like 'em all,from the 60's pastels to the clear coated natural woods. (preferably figured wood or grainy wood filled with a contrasting filler.)

I don't think one is better than another, as long as it has a properly applied
finish and sounds better than it looks!!

Jan :food-smiley-004:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

jane said:


> I really like plaintop LPs - especially in Iced Tea... or honeyburst.


Me too. I like to see the wood, but those insane custom shop AAA flametops and PRS quilt tops are just too much. 
On Fenders I like the butterscotch and transparent white nitro finishes though...


----------

